# Tecumseh Cam/pto Swap



## Fordmonn (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi This is my first time here.

I have a question, I recently purchased a new engine for my ariens snow blower 824 2001-2003 Home Depot deal. 
I picked up a Techumesh LH358SA Spec: 159635A Family engine 7Tpxs.3582BF Dom 07339cb0093. My old engine was a techumesh. HMSK80 Spec:155699W Family engine 2TPXS.3182BF Dom 02304DC.

When new engine arrived I noticed a couple of things different 1, Shaft is a little smaller in diameter, no big deal can change pulley to match. 
2, The big problem I didn't know old engine had a PTO shaft (I know I should of pulled the cover) new one dosen't. The company has a 15% restock fee plus cost to ship it back I would be out at least $100. Can I swap my cam shaft/pto and cover to new engine, not sure about the lobes on cam shaft for the valves? New one is 11hp old one is 8hp. I got a great deal on this engine and I don't want to lose a $100 not to mention my wife is pissed at me for not checking "Guy Thing". So any help would be great!!

Thank you,
Scott


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

While they're the same series of engines with essentially the same block (aside from bore size), I can't tell you if the cam profile would be the same between the two different horsepowers. I tried taking your old engine's cam number, 35444 and doing a "where used" search to see if the LH358 used it at all, or an HMSK110, but couldn't determine that. But, as long as the crank journals (all 3 must bearing sizes be same between engines) are the same O.D. you should be able to do the swap if you compare the cam profiles and they're the same. Get the cams out and put them next to each other.
If 30year, LMtech, geogrubb or anyone else out there in the know has some insight perhaps they'll shed some light too. It's been a few years since I did Tec. engine swaps - been doing commercial work the last 10 years.
Paul

Tecumseh was famous for "Remove" / "Add" when replacing engines, and cam-PTO and side covers were often in there as having to either re-use the old ones or order new to "make" the new engine to be just like the old one.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorry about grammar/typing/etc. - am tired. 'Night all.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry, but I can't find anything to add to what paulr44 posted. The only way to tell would be to tear down and compare, but if you do that, you likely cannot return the engine at all.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, when you bought the engine from where ever, Im assuming a small engine dealer? Did they just sell you an engine, most of the time they try to help you to figure out what you need, as in what it is for, why you changing hp and so on. Normally when you make an engine jump like that from a dealer, if you told them you were replacing one on a snow blower or tractor, it should have dingged some bells in there head it wasnt gonna work and sometimes you can get the dealer to work with you. But on the other hand if you walked in and seen a motor sitting there and you bought it without asking any questions, then shame shame. Just remember next time to check everything out before purchasing and make sure you talk to the dealer thats selling it. Most of the time they will show you what you need. ASK questions.


----------

